# Bubble tip anemone



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just curious about what is going on here and why my anemone is all stretched out.. Could someone let me know what's going on or what I have to do? Here is a picture
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Look like not enough light so it reaches out for light.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 
looks like it is reaching for light.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm gonna have to move it up than I guess.. I don't know how there wouldn't be enough light it's a 6 bulb T5 4 foot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Definitely not enough light. You have 6xT5, but remember, light is not powerful at the end of the bulbs.

That anemone looks familiar. Is it from me?


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

No sir it is not from you.. I got this one from Lloyd.. So that I guess I will move it up the rock work than.. I'm glad it is just stuck to small rocks that I can easily move


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry about that. A couple of months ago, I sold one similar.

Eventually she will go where she likes.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

sooley19 said:


> No sir it is not from you.. I got this one from Lloyd.. So that I guess I will move it up the rock work than.. I'm glad it is just stuck to small rocks that I can easily move
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give it more light buddy. remember my tank is shallow and it was right smack in the middle.. oh shoot forgot you didn't come to the house lol.. next time 

Keep me posted.


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah for sure in gonna move her further up the rock work when I get home.. I got her some silversides from my parents that I had there so hopefully she's hungry and happy soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

So I moved her up to the middle of the tank in my rocks and right away she planted her foot to the rock.. She looks a lot happier and fuller.. She got fed today too and she didn't waste anytime inhaling the silversides!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sooley19 said:


> So I moved her up to the middle of the tank in my rocks and right away she planted her foot to the rock.. She looks a lot happier and fuller.. She got fed today too and she didn't waste anytime inhaling the silversides!!
> 
> View attachment 57289
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear this. Where do you buy your silverside?


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

+1

Good to hear


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had them for a bit.. I believe I got them from the fish and flower shop right beside AK for around 15.. It's the frozen flat sheet.. They seem to work well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

